# my planted tank makeing a comeback



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

my plants are starting to grow back, hopefully in a few more months the tank will be back in good shape after the devastating move. Oh ya also the new chunk of wood I pulled out of alligator lake.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anybody know the best way to trim the undulatus plant, and how to stop it from reaching? Do I need more wattage? Cause I only have a little over a Watt a gallon. Was planning on building a new fixture to push almost 3 wpg and do a CO2 setup.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

It looks good except for that blue gravel.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm going to agree, that blue gravel is really takeing away from a beautiful tank. Get some sand! 

I love te driftwood. Looks great. Besides the rocks.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya the blue gravel has been in their since I bought the tank 7 years ago, been telling myself for two years now since I went planted that's I would grab the natural rock gravel I have back in Oregon in storage from my other 55g tank... but now I think I'm going to grab a couple bucket loads of this real fine gravel like sand out of the Toledo bend reservoir at a little beach on the Texas side.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Natural substrate from local sights can really be awesome but you have to be picky. If I were out at a lake or river I would find the fine substrate on the shore next to the bank were the plants start. Harvest it and run it through a screen. Then use it as a base and cap it with a more common substrate of your choosing. This will help keep fine particles from making a mess. As far as trimming goes, I just cut the plant in half and it grows back regardless. Not sure if this is the proper method but I do it.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh, grogan. I've been wanting to talk to you about your CO2 setup and how much wattage your pushing to your tanks? I think I'm ready to jump to CO2 now that I've decided to get rid of my aquascaping hellians. Angelfish... destructive bastards when you have 8 in a 55g. Now I think I'm going with just a community of small schooling fish like tetras. And I hear ya about the substrate, the stuff I'm talking about isn't really sand more like finely crushed rock, I've actually seen stuff just like it for sale at petstores. But I will definitely sift it out though, and plan on just beaching my boat and jumping out and grabbing a few bucket loads and taking off. Not sure if its legal to take it or not so just not going to stick around to find out.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I love it. Its beautiful.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used sand I found from a lake as well, IMO it looks great can't really get much better then that. Unless you have a far walk back to your car with a 5g bucket full of sand. Then that sucks. I had a mile walk back with that bucket on a super hot day


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya it would be a trek if I drove to it, especially since I need three buckets full. The beach has a real slow taper to it so I just take my boat right up to the shore. So all I have to do is hop out and scoop some In and toss them back in the boat then off I go. Bit of a trek to the beach from the boat ramp but their is some good bass fishing their so its worth it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol it was 100 at least out and I hiked about a mile from the lake back to the car. I was so close to giving up 1/2 way threw. To bad I haven't gone fishing yet this year. I just haven't got around to getting the tags. And every time I want to go something else comes up.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> Ahh, grogan. I've been wanting to talk to you about your CO2 setup and how much wattage your pushing to your tanks? I think I'm ready to jump to CO2 now that I've decided to get rid of my aquascaping hellians. Angelfish... destructive bastards when you have 8 in a 55g. Now I think I'm going with just a community of small schooling fish like tetras. And I hear ya about the substrate, the stuff I'm talking about isn't really sand more like finely crushed rock, I've actually seen stuff just like it for sale at petstores. But I will definitely sift it out though, and plan on just beaching my boat and jumping out and grabbing a few bucket loads and taking off. Not sure if its legal to take it or not so just not going to stick around to find out.


Hey chrono,
Sorry for the long delay bro. I have been busy with 6 tanks and getting a pallet of ADA up to Alaska. BOOYAA!

If I still used the WPG rule I guess I would say my tanks run 2.0-3.00 WPG. For the most part we are using PAR now. Its more about light efficiency than WPG. But that is a whole different topic.

C02:

People usually make the step to C02 when they decide that their plants need that fancy high output fixture. They do not realize that by adding the high output fixture to the aquarium changes all of the dynamics of the tank. Your plants will start to consume more C02 and nutrients than your fish can provide. Of course your plant choices could also dictate upgrading to high light and C02. Just keep in mind that when you make the switch the system is not going to make things easier. A high light tank needs more nutrients as well. We are talking about a daily rotating schedule of iron, potassium, and nitrates. I am not trying to talk you out of the big switch but just inform you of what you have to look forward to. Trust me when I say it can be very rewarding.


----------

